# دير حمطورة لبنان



## اليعازر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

تأسس دير حمطورة منذ 1600 سنة في القرن الرابع، وهو من اقدم الاديرة في المنطقة يقع دير حمطورة في شمالي لبنان.ويحتوي الدير على عدد كبير من المخطوطات السريانية القديمة.










​

يعيش في الدير 15 راهب وهم ثابتين في جهادهم وعملهم في الدير. 










​
وحمطورة هي لفظة سريانية مركبة من كلمتين جبل الحماسة، التي تعني ان يكون لدى الانسان الذي سيعيش هنا الحماسة والنشاط لكي يستطيع التدرب على تحمل المشقات التي نعانيها .




​















​وللدير تأثير كبير على الناس ليس من حيث المكان فقط وانما له ارتباط بالاشخاص الذين عاشوا هنا منذ زمن بتقوى وقداسة ونشاط ومنهم مَن كانوا شهداء وقديسين قدموا حياتهم وضحوا من اجل خدمة الآخرين. ومن اجل هذا توارثت الاجيال هذا التعلق بالدير، من هنا تأثير الدير على الشعب فكل الجوار، يأتون من البعيد لزيارة الدير ويشعرون براحة عندما يضعون همومهم ومشاكلهم لدى العذراء.















وداخل الديرهناك كنيسة السيدة الاثرية القديمة، وكنيسة مار ميخائيل التي هي مدفن الرهبان، وكنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان والتي تعتبر كمنسك .

للمزيد :موقع الدير الرسمي

http://www.hamatoura.com/


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*مميز جدا 
شكرا لصور والمعلومات
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## اليعازر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً استاذنا لمروركم وتقييمكم

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## يهودى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*صور جميلة
تودا رابا
*


----------



## prayer heartily (11 سبتمبر 2011)

صور ومعلومات جميله عن الدير 

شكرا


----------



## اليعازر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> صور ومعلومات جميله عن الدير
> 
> شكرا



*شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك​*


----------

